# Audrey's weekend pics



## chrissie_salem (Jan 18, 2010)

[attachment=0:267z5csi]Audrey2.jpg[/attachment:267z5csi]

here you go guys hope you like her pics


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## chrissie_salem (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks nancy  she really likes sleeping flat on the floor of her cage like that. our hedgies are so irristably loveable.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww she's too cute.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I love the name Audrey (huuuuuge Audrey Hepburn fan..)!!

She looks like an absolute doll!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a pretty little girl  love the way you have the pics arranged.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Audrey looks so sweet and gentle.


----------



## chrissie_salem (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks you guys...

@stephanie - she is indeed named after audrey hepburn... Audrey Hedgehog  

@LarryT - Send me your pics, I can fix them for you


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

so cute!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

She is soooooooo cute looks like she had a good time at her lil' vacation!!!


----------

